# Hougen Hmd904



## Firestopper (Mar 13, 2015)

This baby arrived yesterday (free shipping) from SC. I purchase price was more than fair, and after replacing one of the feed handles I was in business. The best part came when I was detailing the carrying case and found two annular cutters with pins hiding out in the hollow section of the case. I have several annular cutters that I have been collecting and using on the mill over the past few years.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 13, 2015)

Question?? I have an old mag drill, with a chuck, any way to put the annular cutter like the one with the square fitting ends in a chuck, what dia. is the end with the squares??


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 13, 2015)

More than likely, drill chucks are usually an accessory for mag drill. You would need an arbor to accommodate the annular cutters. These particular cutters are 3/4" diameter with two flat spots 90 degrees apart for the securing to the arbor. Hougen refers these to 1200 series. Other manufacture call these  3/4"weldon style. The pilot pin aids in indexing your center punch. 
 What brand mag drill do you have?


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Mar 13, 2015)

thanks for the response, I did a search and found a video on making a arbor for it and If I get some at a decent price I will make an arbor that will work with the mag drill and would be super handy for the lathe to save on some boring and have a plug that could be use for other projects.  I have an old Black and Decker magdrill and I used it to make a lot of hole on my weld table for mounting projects for welding.


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes those annular cutters work great for both lathe and mill applications.


----------



## calstar (Mar 20, 2015)

OK......what is it, how does it work, what does it do?  thanks,  Brian


----------



## Firestopper (Mar 22, 2015)

calstar said:


> OK......what is it, how does it work, what does it do?  thanks,  Brian


A mag drill allows you to drill/bore holes on steel members. The base has a powerful magnet that provides a secure setup. The annular cutters provide a true bore and the cutters can also be used on mill and lathe operations.


----------



## Chip_per (Apr 17, 2015)

Annular cutters used on a lathe mounted in the tail stock is more effective at boring a through hole than twist drills, depending on the depth of course! If you saved all the cores for other projects, they would pay for themselves. I use them as much as I can.


----------



## Firestopper (Jul 2, 2015)

Hears a few shots of a annular cutter set up on the tail stock cutting a 1-13/16" hole. Eliminating step drilling and saving a lot of time to achieve final bore of 1.920"


----------

